# Puebla



## Evarista (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi !

I moved lately to Puebla because my fiancé work here. I love it !
Everything is perfect, the only thing missing is a friend to go have coffee, shopping, jogging, a glass of wine, etc.

Anyone ?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think that there has been a recent similar discussion concerning Puebla. You might try a search.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

There was a group in Puebla that met frequently, look for them..... they're around and would meet at the cafe's downtown....


----------

